

A discussion of the perils of ITT Tech and National Accreditation - Wilduck
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/khyj6/am_i_the_only_one_in_the_world_that_realized_itt/?limit=500

======
Wilduck
I'm all for the use of non-traditional forms of education. I think that
there's a lot of room for improvement in higher education in the US,
especially in regards to making it more accessible. However, I think this
piece is serves a good cautionary tale as to how it shouldn't be done.

The top comment is from an individual who taught at ITT tech for a while. When
he realized that the material provided wasn't very high quality, and started
using his own, this is what happened:

> Three classes into the semester the department head sat in on my class to
> evaluate the new instructor. Class went well and the students were
> responding but after the class I got chewed out because I had abandoned the
> textbook. Turns out that making the $125 per student on a useless textbook
> was more important than the student learning anything useful.

